# Anyone Else??????



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

The bite was tough this weekend. I went out Saturday night and got bait early. The shad were thick, only toook a few throws and I had plenty. I set up on my first spot about 8:00 and got one small flathead, moved to the next spot and got another small flat and then my outside rod got hammered! A 22# blue around 9:15 so I thought things would start picking up, Not! Fished the rest of the night and only got 3 more small flatheads. I tried deep, shallow, inside bends, outside bends, current, slack water with live and cut bait. We left around 3:00 a.m.  But, it was a beautiful night and got to spend some quality time with my son so I'm not complaining. Just wondering if anyone else had any sucsess this weeekend.


----------



## SUPERFOWLER (Mar 27, 2009)

glad it wasn't just me. Fished the river a couple miles above Meldahl Saturday night from about 7pm-2am. had 6 rods in the water with live gills, creek chubs, and even tried mud leaches. Moved spots 3 times trying to find some fish. only ended up with 1 5 pound flathead and one 3 or 4 pound channel. Like you said it was a nice night to be out but the fishing was pretty bad.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

SUPERFOWLER said:


> glad it wasn't just me. Fished the river a couple miles above Meldahl Saturday night from about 7pm-2am. had 6 rods in the water with live gills, creek chubs, and even tried mud leaches. Moved spots 3 times trying to find some fish. only ended up with 1 5 pound flathead and one 3 or 4 pound channel. Like you said it was a nice night to be out but the fishing was pretty bad.


Hope you had 2 more people with you to watch the other 4 rods. Only 2 per person allowed right?


----------



## SUPERFOWLER (Mar 27, 2009)

there were 3 of us in the boat that night, yes I know the 2 rod limit. I've got some friends that regularly fish the river (ohio guys) that buy kentucky's license to side step that 2 rod rule while fishing the ohio.


----------



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

If you are on the Ohio River you can use as many rods as you want, due to the river being owned/managed by Kentucky. Only Ohio has the stupid law of 2 rods. Plus, whats the deal with the fishing rod police?


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

LMRcatman said:


> If you are on the Ohio River you can use as many rods as you want, due to the river being owned/managed by Kentucky. Only Ohio has the stupid law of 2 rods. Plus, whats the deal with the fishing rod police?


It's called looking out for people. Tight lines everyone.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

LMR Catman, to fish more then 2 rods on the Ohio, you MUST have a KY License, Just wanted to clear up your post there since it sounded like you were saying with Ohio license, you were allowed as many as you want while fishing the Ohio river.

Yes, a reciprocal agreement with KY. means with Ohio License, you can shore fish the Main stem on the KY side only with Ohio License. If you have a KY License, you can fish ohio shoreline "and" up to first impediment/riffle/dam on tribs ( not in Ky though, and they are sticklers!!)

Most of the Oh catfish guys all buy KY licenses though so we can use as many rods will fit on the boat while catfishing the Ohio. KY has no limit on rods.

The rod police is always watching and checking boats nonstop around Cinci so make sure you know what is going on down there, thats all just trying to clarify that as to not ruin someones trip with a hefty fine.

Any questions, drop me a PM 

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Most of the Oh catfish guys all buy KY licenses though so we can use as many rods will fit on the boat while catfishing the Ohio. KY has no limit on rods.



Yeap... if your in the Cincy area and want to fish with more than 2 rods you better have a KY license..... and they DO CHECK, especially near downtown.


If your at Tanners/Aurora, you better have an IN license if your going to be using more than 2 rods as well.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> Yeap... if your in the Cincy area and want to fish with more than 2 rods you better have a KY license..... and they DO CHECK, especially near downtown.
> 
> 
> If your at Tanners/Aurora, you better have an IN license if your going to be using more than 2 rods as well.


Unless things have changed, Indiana only allows two rods.

I received a ticket at Versailles State Park from a rookie DNR officer while fishing catch and release for carp. I explained to him that I was from Kentukcy and not aware of the Inidana rules, removed the extra pole immediately, but was cited anyway. I fought this in the court for months and the bottom line was that the judge who was "sworn to uphold the laws of the State of Indiana" had no choice (he said) but to find me guilty, so long as the DNR insisted upon prosecuting the case. 

The judge fined me $5 and dropped the court costs, even lecturing the DNR for prosecuting frivolous violations. 

I've never returned to the Hoosier State to fish.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

BMustang said:


> Unless things have changed, Indiana only allows two rods.


Not sure when it changed but it's been 3 rods for as long as I know. (page 13 of the IN regs)


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> Not sure when it changed but it's been 3 rods for as long as I know. (page 13 of the IN regs)


H2O is correct, 3 rods are allowed. I'm always switching as I move up the lower GMR. One of my farovite spots you can anchor in Indiana and your bait is in Ohio. Better safe than sorry. When it's hot 2 rods are a handfull anyway.

Slip


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Slip, I know that spot. We got checked by rooster there one time and he told us he could give us both tickets for not having Indy license. I asked him where Ohio starts and he pointed at a tree on the bank. You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Most of the CO/Game Wardens aren't even sure. One problem is the river bank is always changing. Had to educate a couple over the years. I carry a map. Hamilton County had the park boundaries along the river wrong for years.


----------

